# Radiobike Tank



## Mark Mattei (Dec 5, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Huff...Battery-cable-Huffman-Radiobike-/112674831685


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## old hotrod (Dec 5, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 719976 View attachment 719977



@blincoe

Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 6, 2017)

Ooh, nice pics; @partsguy ... archived full size.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 6, 2017)

$550 is a steal for a complete tank like this, even with the nasty dents. The antennas will be retailing for $300, and wire labels are available now for $20 pre-order. Complete, original tanks typically hit $800-$1200. I know this is really high demand part. Makes you wonder how a tank just sits for 60 years untouched, with the bike nowhere to be found!


----------



## partsguy (Dec 6, 2017)

I might bid on this, but that lock cylinder is a crap shoot, and I have three that are seized already.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Dec 6, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I might bid on this, but that lock cylinder is a crap shoot, and I have three that are seized already.



I’m the seller on this, without a key and gently using a small screwdriver, the lock cylinder does turn.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 6, 2017)

Mark Mattei said:


> I’m the seller on this, without a key and gently using a small screwdriver, the lock cylinder does turn.




Now I'm a player on this! Will be watching to see how high it goes!


----------



## Payneless bikes (Dec 29, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Now I'm a player on this! Will be watching to see how high it goes!



I ended up getting it great tank and working


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 29, 2017)

You are better off having a working Radiobike tank to display and listen to, the complete bike is not a great rider........at least not for me, but I do love my Radio Tank!
I acquired a tank, and then I got a whole bike with a tank, and then I sold the bike, and now the tank is still here and going strong.


 

 

 
An original lock and key makes it all work nice!!


----------

